# محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى



## raouf_rock (29 مايو 2007)

يا ريت فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى وفريق سانت ماريا متسبنيش


----------



## cobcob (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

*أنا رفعتلك شريط بس مش عارفة اذا كان هو المطلوب ولا لأ
بس هو فيه ترنيمة اسمها حنانك يا أمى
الترانيم الموجودة فى الشريط *​*حنانك يا أمى
راجع تانى
يا يسوع هناك فى الصليب
نسجد لاسم الثالوث
لحن افلوجيمينوس
أورشليم
سموت بين الأمم​*
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/2824117/14ceb325/__sharing.html*


----------



## raouf_rock (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

شكرا كتير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الترانيم  المكتوبه هى اللى انا عايزها بس اللينك ده انا مش فاهمله حاجه يا ريت تقولى ازاى احمل الترانيم او تعمل لينك تحميل مباشر


----------



## cobcob (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

*أنا عدلت اللينك 

ياريت كمان تقولى ايه الترانيم اللى فى الشريط التانى اللى انت طالبه عشان ادورلك عليها​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

*حلو اوى الشريط يا cobcob 
وياريت لو تحطيه فى موضوع جديد عشان باقى الاعضاء ياخدو بالهم
ربنا يعوضك .. صلى من اجلى​*


----------



## raouf_rock (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

*انا اسف حصل غلط مش مقصود الشريط التانى اسمه شايل حمولى فريق يوبال برضوا انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على اهتمامك بجد انا مبسوط قوى منك ربنا معاك ويوفقك فى حياتك*


----------



## raouf_rock (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

*يا ريت كمان وديع الصافى يا مريم الشريط كامل لانى بحب الوصايا العشر قوى خلى بالك انا طلباتى مش هتخلص يا ريت تستحملنى هههههههههه*


----------



## oesi no (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

ايه ده  هما جابو الشريط انا لسه رافعه دلوقتى مش اخدت بالى خالص 
عموما هتلاقى الشريط فى الرد بتاعى بعد الطلب بتاعك فى الموضوع المتثبت  
وليكون بركة ​


----------



## bent_yso3 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

شكرا


----------



## raouf_rock (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح تكون معاك ويوفقك فى الامتحانات وكل حياتك :999: اخوك رؤوف


----------



## مايكل عطية كامل (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

سلام الرب ونعم القديسن لكم من فضلكم لو فى حد معاة ترنيمة كلمة جميلة بتتقال دايما صوتى بيقولها وعقلى وقلبى يبعتهالى واكون مشكور قوى ربنا معاكم جميعا


----------



## مايكل عطية كامل (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

سلام الرب ونعم القديسن لكم من فضلكم لو فى حد معاة ترنيمة كلمة جميلة بتتقال دايما صوتى بيقولها وعقلى وقلبى يبعتهالى واكون مشكور قوى ربنا معاكم جميعا michael_miream******.com


----------



## تاوضروس فرويز (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

*كل عام وأنتم بخير 2008  سنه جديده ربنا يجعلها سنه  مليئه بالفرح والسعاده وتحقيق أغلى الأمانى   *


----------



## تاوضروس فرويز (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

عاوز  ترانيم  شريط  رنم  وإفرح


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم فريق يوبال حنانك يا امى*

مع بداية السنة متنوش الاستعاد لاستقاد المسيح وتكون قلوبكم مذود لة شكر


----------

